# ACCU-GAGE | Reel Mower HOC Gauge



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I purchased my Accuproducts International Accu-Gage on the recommendation of a friend. The base price is $122 at the time of this post, and I ordered it with the following configuration/options:

- 18" Standard Bar Length
- Standard Gage (0.001")
- Gage Guard (+$24.50)
- Hands Free Attachment (+$49)​
The Accu-Gage is a fantastic tool for making quick, precise changes to height-of-cut (HOC) on your reel mower. I added the optional Gage Guard to help protect the dial indicator, and I highly recommend the optional Hands Free Attachment.

The Hands Free Attachment is a magnet that attaches the Accu-Gage to the bedknife, which frees up both hands to make HOC adjustments without putting your beer down :lol: . It also works to ensure you do not flex the bar in any way while holding it it place. The Accu-Gage bar is pretty substantial, but I can read over 0.010" in deflection depending on how firmly I am pressing on the bar - even with just one finger. Is it enough to ruin the look of your cut? Probably not, but it comforts the OCD in me knowing how accurate my HOC adjustment is.

In summary, if you're looking for the most accurate way to adjust the HOC on your reel mower, this is probably it. If you're not interested in spending so much on a HOC gauge, be sure and check out the HOC Bar on a Budget - there is no shame in a cheaper HOC bar, as they also get the job done.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Very nice Ware!! I got almost the same set up except I don't have the Gage Guard. I love my Accu-Gage and it was well worth the money spent as it allows me to dial the mower in exactly like I want it and it keeps my OCD in check!!!  Now I got to go do a write up for the Groomer Gage!!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> ...Now I got to go do a write up for the Groomer Gage!!!


Please do! I see one of those in my future.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Cross-posting this chart for posterity...


----------



## DetroitRocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi guys - do you think the Gage Guard is necessary, nice to have, or neither. Curious since it's an extra $25!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DetroitRocker said:


> Hi guys - do you think the Gage Guard is necessary, nice to have, or neither. Curious since it's an extra $25!


Necessary? No. 
Nice to have? Yes.

I have it on mine - it was just an insurance/peace of mind thing.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ware said:


> DetroitRocker said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys - do you think the Gage Guard is necessary, nice to have, or neither. Curious since it's an extra $25!
> ...


+1

I have the same setup as Ware!


----------



## DetroitRocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Sold! You guys are the pros. Thx for the feedback.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Don't be like me. I bought the standard gage which is fine but then decided I wanted the hands free option. Called within my return window and was told they could just add it. That sounded fine with me. Had to pay shipping to get it back to them, understand, will have to pay shipping agin to get it back here. Main issue is they consider it a repair and not a replacement. I have to wait for the one person that does repairs to come back to work. They have been out sick for a week (hope they get better) but they could have just sent me another gage. Mine was still new and unused, well I used it once, but its my fault I guess for not getting the one I wanted in the first place. So, dont be like me just get the right one the first time. I asked and they told me if I had asked for a refund I would have gotten it and I could have ordered a new one that would already be here. Really? Ha.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

gsmornot said:


> Don't be like me. I bought the standard gage which is fine but then decided I wanted the hands free option. Called within my return window and was told they could just add it. That sounded fine with me. Had to pay shipping to get it back to them, understand, will have to pay shipping agin to get it back here. Main issue is they consider it a repair and not a replacement. I have to wait for the one person that does repairs to come back to work. They have been out sick for a week (hope they get better) but they could have just sent me another gage. Mine was still new and unused, well I used it once, but its my fault I guess for not getting the one I wanted in the first place. So, dont be like me just get the right one the first time. I asked and they told me if I had asked for a refund I would have gotten it and I could have ordered a new one that would already be here. Really? Ha.


All of your trouble will be worth the hands free (magnetic) version. :thumbup:


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> gsmornot said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be like me. I bought the standard gage which is fine but then decided I wanted the hands free option. Called within my return window and was told they could just add it. That sounded fine with me. Had to pay shipping to get it back to them, understand, will have to pay shipping agin to get it back here. Main issue is they consider it a repair and not a replacement. I have to wait for the one person that does repairs to come back to work. They have been out sick for a week (hope they get better) but they could have just sent me another gage. Mine was still new and unused, well I used it once, but its my fault I guess for not getting the one I wanted in the first place. So, dont be like me just get the right one the first time. I asked and they told me if I had asked for a refund I would have gotten it and I could have ordered a new one that would already be here. Really? Ha.
> ...


Ha. Point was I should have started out with it. I thought, nah I dont need a $50 magnet but you know what, it turns out I want that option and should have read this thread before I purchased, not after. Anyhow maybe someone will read this a know to just go for the one with all the options they want.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

I've had mine for a few years now... Really wish I had the hands-free option. I'll have to check on having them add that to mine.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Anyone know how to get a deal or a few dollars off?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tmank87 said:


> Anyone know how to get a deal or a few dollars off?


discount code


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Ware said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know how to get a deal or a few dollars off?
> ...


Ha. Thanks. I made one, the epoxy doesnt hold the nut very well.

Ready to step up to the majors. Going to call them tomorrow and see if they'll give me a better price.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

Tmank87 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Tmank87 said:
> ...


I doubt it but if so let me know. I'm willing to get one. This is the only accurate way to go. I have a diy gauge but...


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Will do. I'm always in the "cant hurt to ask" crowd. If 5 minutes on the horn can save me a few bucks, its worth the hourly rate.

Agree on DIY.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Close to 4 years in on my DYI HOC bar. Do I want a Accu-Gage? Yes. Do I need one? No. I might not be able to set my HOC to the nearest .001" but I feel like that isn't a big issue. As long as I'm close to the HOC I'm measuring on the bar I'm ok. Just make sure each side of the reel is set to the same HOC.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

How does the accu-gauge compare to the R&R version?


----------



## Backyard Soldier (Jul 29, 2019)

J_nick said:


> Close to 4 years in on my DYI HOC bar. Do I want a Accu-Gage? Yes. Do I need one? No. I might not be able to set my HOC to the nearest .001" but I feel like that isn't a big issue. As long as I'm close to the HOC I'm measuring on the bar I'm ok. Just make sure each side of the reel is set to the same HOC.


I agree with you. I own one, but I'm sure that a nicely made DIY one would be more than sufficient. For a home lawn, I'm not sure ANYONE is gonna see what .010 looks like. Lol


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> How does the accu-gauge compare to the R&R version?


Not sure how it compares as I've never used an Accu-gage but I just bought the R&R digital HOC gauge. I sprang for it to get me to the free shipping level.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Backyard Soldier said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> > Close to 4 years in on my DYI HOC bar. Do I want a Accu-Gage? Yes. Do I need one? No. I might not be able to set my HOC to the nearest .001" but I feel like that isn't a big issue. As long as I'm close to the HOC I'm measuring on the bar I'm ok. Just make sure each side of the reel is set to the same HOC.
> ...


I know we were only setting greens mowers with the accu-gauge when I worked for a course. Tees and Fairways were all set with the bolt in a bar style.

Your actual HoC isn't what you measure out to the .010" anyways. The Accu-Gauge or similar will be a very precise way to set your HoC, but you need a turf prism to be accurate!


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Does anyone know how to get a replacement for this part?



I got mine from the guy that sold my mower and this part was missing for whatever reason. It's just a threaded hole and I haven't found any screws that will fit it. I even took the thing to Home Depot trying time find something and nothing fit well enough... it's a pain to adjust without it


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Dangerlawn said:


> Does anyone know how to get a replacement for this part?
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from the guy that sold my mower and this part was missing for whatever reason. It's just a threaded hole and I haven't found any screws that will fit it. I even took the thing to Home Depot trying time find something and nothing fit well enough... it's a pain to adjust without it


I believe they sell them on the Accu-Gage website. It's pretty cheap, but shipping is high for the piece. I think I remember somebody saying you can contact them about shipping to get it lowered.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would contact Accu-Gauge and see if they can get you the part. They do calibrations if you send them back in so I would think they would have extra parts.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

cwrx82 said:


> Dangerlawn said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how to get a replacement for this part?
> ...


He is correct!!!! Indicator Head


----------



## Dangerlawn (Sep 13, 2018)

Thank you! I called and left a message with accu gage, hopefully I can get one of these without spending $25 after shipping and taxes...

They called me back and I got the part I needed for $4.95 plus about $1.50 for first class shipping. Very nice guy I talked to on the phone. If I mail in the gage they'll calibrate it for $31, but I'm not doing to bother with that.


----------

